# YouTube TV, NBC Universal In Contract Dispute



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Several outlets reporting that NBC Universal and YouTube TV are in a contract dispute, with NBC Universal stating that YouTube TV will drop 14 NBCU channels.

YouTube has acknowledged the dispute, and states that YouTube TV will drop the price of the monthly subscription by $10 if the channels are removed.

I'm just assuming, but would wager that the deadline is at the end of September for an agreement to be reached, giving the timing of the news.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

AS a YouTubeTV customer, this would be a great opportunity for DirecTv satellite to harvest some customers with a good two year deal that DOESNT involve doubling the price and cutting off the autopay paperless discount for the second year. I would come back if they had the same deal as DISH does. I wont go to DISH because they dont have enough 4K and dont have the PQ I need.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> AS a YouTubeTV customer, this would be a great opportunity for DirecTv satellite to harvest some customers with a good two year deal that DOESNT involve doubling the price and cutting off the autopay paperless discount for the second year. I would come back if they had the same deal as DISH does. I wont go to DISH because they dont have enough 4K and dont have the PQ I need.


Given the immediacy of what's happening, I understand what you're getting at. But would you be willing to jump back into a contract, where they are just as opportune to enter a contract dispute for channels, then you're stuck because of the contract agreement?

Losing RSNs for long-term is one thing. Losing a core chunk of NBC Universal channels is another, IMO, that is more difficult for any major carrier to try and move forward without. A deal will get done, just maybe after a few days of being dark.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

To be honest, I can get all those channels from other sources if I want. I am old school, and want a physical DVR the doesnt just back to the beginning of the show when I hit fast forward, or tell me to watch something else when I am trying to watch a cloud DVR show, or being able to hit Guide and get a guide without having to hit back 6 to 8 times, or being able to do boolean searches. Cloud DVRs are just antique... So yes, I would go back into a contract if it was priced reasonable. Currently, for two rooms, the cost of DirecTv averages out to $125 per month over the course of two years for fewer channels than YouTubeTV. DISH is around $85 if you opt out of locals, which I would, since my antenna gets them for free, and my Tivo records them fine. If I could get DirecTv for $85 a month for two rooms, I would sign up today.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

YTV could be screwed if this happens. I have OTA and Peacock.


----------



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

I actually think this is a novel way of handling this by YouTube.

"If NBC won't lower their demands, we'll just cut NBC and cut your price by $10. Oh! and by the way you can get Peacock for $5/mo. So um... do some quick math... you come out cheaper this way."

I don't have YouTube TV, but $55/mo is much more appealing to me than $65/mo.

Now... I don't know what content is available within the NBCU channels on YouTube TV that is not in the $5/mo Peacock, so maybe there is a reason to gripe on this. But either way, I think YouTube is doing a great job of handling this. Everybody's tired of their cable bill going up $10/mo every year because of these constant content disputes. YouTube is just advising everyone that they're not going to budge and you can get the disputed content elsewhere cheaper.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> To be honest, I can get all those channels from other sources if I want. I am old school, and want a physical DVR the doesnt just back to the beginning of the show when I hit fast forward, or tell me to watch something else when I am trying to watch a cloud DVR show, or being able to hit Guide and get a guide without having to hit back 6 to 8 times, or being able to do boolean searches. Cloud DVRs are just antique... So yes, I would go back into a contract if it was priced reasonable. Currently, for two rooms, the cost of DirecTv averages out to $125 per month over the course of two years for fewer channels than YouTubeTV. DISH is around $85 if you opt out of locals, which I would, since my antenna gets them for free, and my Tivo records them fine. If I could get DirecTv for $85 a month for two rooms, I would sign up today.


Cost wouldn't be as much my issue, as being locked into a provider that could just as easily enter contract disputes, or lose channels during that time. If satellite would best serve your wants and needs, I'd certainly never tell you to not go elsewhere, as our opinion on Cloud vs. physical DVR boxes differs.



evotz said:


> Now... I don't know what content is available within the NBCU channels on YouTube TV that is not in the $5/mo Peacock, so maybe there is a reason to gripe on this. But either way, I think YouTube is doing a great job of handling this. Everybody's tired of their cable bill going up $10/mo every year because of these constant content disputes. YouTube is just advising everyone that they're not going to budge and you can get the disputed content elsewhere cheaper.


Unless there's something real niche/specific, all of the content that would be dropped on YouTube TV is available within Peacock. We'll likely a month of Peacock a try, if the channels do get removed. If it appears that the dispute would be a long-lasting issue, there's always DIRECTV Stream that we can test out, also.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

B. Shoe said:


> there's always DIRECTV Stream that we can test out, also.


I did. I even have two of their "cable boxes". Two problems. One will go away after next Thursday...No NFLNetwork which has exclusive for the Sept Thursday games, then I can watch them on Prime Video I think.
Main issue is, this is the service that kept stopping my shows in the middle of watching them and telling me "To watch something else" after a minute of watching a spinning circle. They may have fixed it by now, but doubt they would let me try it again for 14 days to see.
And YTTV and DirecTv stream are the only two streaming services that do not use 30 fps video which I find unwatchable.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> I did. I even have two of their "cable boxes". Two problems. One will go away after next Thursday...No NFLNetwork which has exclusive for the Sept Thursday games, then I can watch them on Prime Video I think.
> Main issue is, this is the service that kept stopping my shows in the middle of watching them and telling me "To watch something else" after a minute of watching a spinning circle. They may have fixed it by now, but doubt they would let me try it again for 14 days to see.
> And YTTV and DirecTv stream are the only two streaming services that do not use 30 fps video which I find unwatchable.


DirecTV Stream is a real oddity when it comes to cancelling and re-subscribing. Cancelling has to be done via chat and re-subbing requires a new user email. Which makes you a new user every time you do it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> DirecTV Stream is a real oddity when it comes to cancelling and re-subscribing. Cancelling has to be done via chat and re-subbing requires a new user email. Which makes you a new user every time you do it.


OK, guess I can create a new burner gmail account then. Gee, you could watch tv for free if you wanted to just keep creating burner emails every 13 days. Its not like their DVR space would have anything you didnt watch 
They need to come out with an App for my Sony TV though.
My YTTV billing date is Oct 4th, so if they cut off NBC, that will work out just right.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> OK, guess I can create a new burner gmail account then. Gee, you could watch tv for free if you wanted to just keep creating burner emails every 13 days. Its not like their DVR space would have anything you didnt watch
> They need to come out with an App for my Sony TV though.


If cancelling wasn't such a royal PITA that could be something to consider!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> If cancelling wasn't such a royal PITA that could be something to consider!


First time I canceled I just told them it was buffering, and when they started their spiel I just said well, I already notified the credit card company to deny any further charges, so if you want to leave it on, go for it. They canceled.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> DirecTV Stream is a real oddity when it comes to cancelling and re-subscribing. Cancelling has to be done via chat and re-subbing requires a new user email. Which makes you a new user every time you do it.


That is a bit of a burden. We also looked through our options and channel offerings with Hulu, since we're already subscribed to the Disney bundle. 
Regardless, we have some options out there, for short-term and long-term. I guess I'll eat crow whenever it's time to serve, but I really don't see any removal of channels lasting long before a new agreement is in place.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

As other YTTV subscribers likely have received this today, I got an email from YTTV at 1:40PM this afternoon indicating that the current agreement expires on Thursday, September 30. Per the email, and as @evotz mentioned earlier in the thread, they are actively encouraging subscribers to give Peacock a try, if they're unable to resolve the contract dispute.

When it comes to NBCU programming, there are two priorities in our household; live sports and Bravo shows (the fiancé treats "Housewives" and other similar shows with the same fever that I enjoy football.) So we'll give Peacock a month and see how it works out for us, if the agreement lapses.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I checked and MSNBC isnt available on peacock, and the NBCSN Nascar races are not available on Peacock. To further that, Peacock is 30 fps and looks like crap.
I will subscribe to that $35 company for a month if they cut off NBC, and then move on.
DirecTv already refused to reactivate my old account at $145 a month using my equipment and insisted I sign a new two year contract, so I told them to pound sand too. None of these companies know how to treat customers. None of them.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I checked and MSNBC isnt available on peacock, and the NBCSN Nascar races are not available on Peacock. To further that, Peacock is 30 fps and looks like crap.
> I will subscribe to that $35 company for a month if they cut off NBC, and then move on.
> DirecTv already refused to reactivate my old account at $145 a month using my equipment and insisted I sign a new two year contract, so I told them to pound sand too. None of these companies know how to treat customers. None of them.


The game has changed


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

ARS Technica reported an interesting development from the YouTube TV/NBC Universal standoff, stating that NBCU asked YouTube to bundle in Peacock Premium as part of the the renewal agreement. This is apparently now removed from the contract negotiations, but the first two paragraphs from the article are below:


> NBCUniversal recently asked YouTube TV to bundle Peacock, the NBC streaming service that has apparently failed to get many paying subscribers. The Comcast-owned NBC wants the Google-owned YouTube TV to pay for Peacock as a condition of continuing to have access to NBC channels after the companies' current contract expires.
> 
> Google objected to the demand, and NBC is apparently willing to drop it. But a dispute over how much Google must pay NBC is still pending, and both sides have warned that YouTube TV subscribers could lose access to NBC channels.


This may shed a little light on why YTTV has been so active to promote the Peacock service in recent communications.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I am all set. Im on a 14 day trial with DirecTv Stream. Using their Osprey box is light years ahead of YTTV.
PLUSES
1: FF works. Hit it once, it travels forward at 1,2 and 4X until you hit play, and it backs up a bit and starts playing. No more hitting the remote 10 to 20 times to skip commercials.
2: Once step to get to Library or Guide. No more hitting back 8 times
3: Dolby Digital 5.1
4: My Sony remote controls the box completely.
5: ALL the RSN across the country (blackout rules apply) on the $84 package
6: Preview window in HD, not a fuzzy mess
7: Allows Series recording of just one, All, or new only
8: Allows you to DELETE shows to reduce clutter

MINUSES
1: No Android, Google TV, Smartcast or Shield app (but their box $50 on ebay, is awesome)
2: Only 20 hr DVR space without paying additional $10 (but hey, it wouldnt be DirecTv or ATT without gouging for the little things everyone else has included, right?)
3: Have to chat (if you can get through) with a rep to cancel.
4: Channel numbers on Osprey box, but no way to arrange live guide with favorites on top.
5: Osprey box update reenabled forced HDR10, so plan to put it on a TV input you can modify the picture settings for to get it to look normal.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> I am all set. Im on a 14 day trial with DirecTv Stream. Using their Osprey box is light years ahead of YTTV.
> PLUSES
> 1: FF works. Hit it once, it travels forward at 1,2 and 4X until you hit play, and it backs up a bit and starts playing. No more hitting the remote 10 to 20 times to skip commercials.
> 2: Once step to get to Library or Guide. No more hitting back 8 times
> ...


On Minus Number 5- Expect software in the next week or two to enable HDR Toggle so you can turn it off It just started rolling out


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

compnurd said:


> On Minus Number 5- Expect software in the next week or two to enable HDR Toggle so you can turn it off It just started rolling out


Thanks. Hopefully they dont just block the HDR trigger, because I can do that with the TV itself, but the video is way washed out and gross looking. They would need to actually bypass whatever is in the box that is converting the video to HDR. Will see what happens when they send it.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Thanks. Hopefully they dont just block the HDR trigger, because I can do that with the TV itself, but the video is way washed out and gross looking. They would need to actually bypass whatever is in the box that is converting the video to HDR. Will see what happens when they send it.


From reviews on Reddit it works perfect It basically using the feature that's built into Android 10


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

compnurd said:


> From reviews on Reddit it works perfect It basically using the feature that's built into Android 10


Good deal. I figured out what it was that made the HDR output of SDR material look so crummy. I booted the Gamma from the default of 2.4 to about 1.8, and that evened out the colors and dark picture without raising the black level above black at all. Then I played with the contrast enhancers a little and got it tweaked where it looks almost as good as my calibrated non-HDR computer monitor using Chrome to stream the same show.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Good deal. I figured out what it was that made the HDR output of SDR material look so crummy. I booted the Gamma from the default of 2.4 to about 1.8, and that evened out the colors and dark picture without raising the black level above black at all. Then I played with the contrast enhancers a little and got it tweaked where it looks almost as good as my calibrated non-HDR computer monitor using Chrome to stream the same show.


Yeh it's really not that difficult to adjust


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

B. Shoe said:


> When it comes to NBCU programming, there are two priorities in our household; live sports and Bravo shows (the fiancé treats "Housewives" and other similar shows with the same fever that I enjoy football.) So we'll give Peacock a month and see how it works out for us, if the agreement lapses.





Davenlr said:


> I checked and MSNBC isnt available on peacock, and the NBCSN Nascar races are not available on Peacock.


Yeah, Peacock is not a replacement for the NBCU cable channels. It does have almost all NBC network primetime programming available next-day, and has some at least some of NBC's live sports, including NFL Sunday Night Football. But it doesn't give you access to their cable channels like USA, Bravo, SyFy, E!, Oxygen, MSNBC, NBCSN or CNBC.

The exception is that they'll make new episodes of a select few cable series available on Peacock soon after airing (next day?). Looks like they're doing that with two current Bravo shows: Below Deck Mediterranean and Top Chef Family Style. Not sure but I think they may have done that with SyFy's recent Resident Alien show too. But otherwise, if you want to watch current seasons of their cable channel shows, you need a live cable TV service.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, I am trying the DirecTV Stream, and put the app on my roommates Roku in case we lost NBC tonight, and he and she BOTH came in a little while ago and said they LOVE the live guide, and DVR on DirecTv and said to keep it and they would pay for the $84 package...so... Guess Im switching tomorrow. Keeping it tonight for the last NFLNetwork Thursday night football game.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

UPDATE: YouTube TV and NBC Universal have agreed to a short-term extension while negotiation talks continue, according to Variety and several other sources. The article did not state how long the extension would last.


NashGuy said:


> But otherwise, if you want to watch current seasons of their cable channel shows, you need a live cable TV service.


We realized this last night as we were browsing through what is offered on Peacock, and how soon its made available. If/when the dispute gets to the point that channels are removed from YTTV, we've got a friend who's been kind enough to lend us provider credentials for the NBC app, while we wait it out for a month, and then make any switches after that time. The NBC/NBC Sports apps do carry live channel feeds and next-day availability of current shows, so that would suffice us for a short interim.


----------



## Jon W (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like they just settled. I got this email today 

Hi Jon,
‌
We’re thrilled to share that we’ve reached a deal with NBCUniversal to continue carrying the full NBCUniversal portfolio of channels, including their Regional Sports Networks and your local NBC station. That means you won’t lose access to any of their channels, and YouTube TV will continue to offer 85+ networks for $64.99* per month.
‌
We appreciate NBCUniversal’s willingness to work toward an agreement, and we also appreciate your patience while we negotiated with them on your behalf. Thanks again for being a YouTube TV member.
‌
Sincerely,
The YouTube TV team


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Jon W said:


> Looks like they just settled. I got this email today
> 
> Hi Jon,
> ‌
> ...


 Same here. Good


----------

